# Romex in liquid tight?



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

There are plenty of worse things in the world. I bet there are millions of installs like that here in NC. It wasn't until a few cycles back that they started to enforce the fact that inside a conduit outdoors is a wet location .


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> By using our free forums, you are considered to have accepted *ThisOldHouse.com's* terms and conditions of use.
> 
> Although the administrators and moderators of [ARG:2 UNDEFINED] will attempt to keep all objectionable messages off this forum, it is impossible for us to review all messages. *All messages express the views of the author*, and neither the owners of , nor Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd. (developers of vBulletin) will be held responsible for the content of any message.


And off they go.......:no:~CS~:laughing:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> There are plenty of worse things in the world. I bet there are millions of installs like that here in NC. It wasn't until a few cycles back that they started to enforce the fact that inside a conduit outdoors is a wet location .


I agree. But it doesn't make it code complaint. There is paper inside the romex which can which up the moisture and corrode the EGC over time, although water from soil is more likely to do that then rain water.

Anyone have to code section off hand?


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> And off they go.......:no:~CS~:laughing:


:laughing: "This video is for entertainment purposes only" Said by a you tube guy.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

meadow said:


> I agree. But it doesn't make it code complaint. There is paper inside the romex which can which up the moisture and corrode the EGC over time, although water from soil is more likely to do that then rain water.
> 
> Anyone have to code section off hand?


 300.9

I have seen NM cable underground for 20+ years without an issue. No I don't condone it but I doubt that a piece of nm in some carflex to an a/c unit is an issue.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

meadow said:


> I agree. But it doesn't make it code complaint. There is paper inside the romex which can which up the moisture and corrode the EGC over time, although water from soil is more likely to do that then rain water.
> 
> *Anyone have to code section off hand*?


Check out chapter 3 of the NEC meadow.....


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Black Dog said:


> Check out chapter 3 of the NEC meadow.....


That narrows it down :laughing:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> 300.9
> 
> I have seen NM cable underground for 20+ years without an issue. No I don't condone it but I doubt that a piece of nm in some carflex to an a/c unit is an issue.


Technically because its seal tight, wont it be a dry location anyways?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

One word "condensation"


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

meadow said:


> I agree. But it doesn't make it code complaint. There is paper inside the romex which can which up the moisture and corrode the EGC over time, although water from soil is more likely to do that then rain water.
> 
> Anyone have to code section off hand?


 Paper? Where?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I recently _'got into it'_ with an AC crew about rx from their inside to outside unit.

Told the kid installing it that it was not to code

So he gets on his phone to the company office , much ado and drama, etc ad naseum....

My response was simple. >>>>> *My permit, My way, period*.


~CS~


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

What are your rules for metallic versus non-metallic liquidtight?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

99cents said:


> What are your rules for metallic versus non-metallic liquidtight?


What do you want to know?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Black Dog said:


> What do you want to know?


 I dunno. I only use non-metallic for whips. Not even sure if its an actual rule or a 99cent rule  . I guess I could look it up...


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

99cents said:


> I dunno. I only use non-metallic for whips. Not even sure if its an actual rule or a 99cent rule  . I guess I could look it up...


II. Installation
350.10 Uses Permitted. LFMC shall be permitted to be used in exposed or concealed locations as follows:
(1) 
Where conditions of installation, operation, or maintenance require flexibility or protection from liquids, vapors, or solids
(2) 
As permitted by 501.10(B), 502.10, 503.10, and 504.20 and in other hazardous (classified) locations where specifically approved, and by 553.7(B)
(3) 
For direct burial where listed and marked for the purpose



356.10 Uses Permitted. LFNC shall be permitted to be used in exposed or concealed locations for the following purposes:
Informational Note:  Extreme cold may cause some types of nonmetallic conduits to become brittle and therefore more susceptible to damage from physical contact.
(1) 
Where flexibility is required for installation, operation, or maintenance.
(2) 
Where protection of the contained conductors is required from vapors, liquids, or solids.
(3) 
For outdoor locations where listed and marked as suitable for the purpose.
(4) 
For direct burial where listed and marked for the purpose.
(5) 
Type LFNC-B shall be permitted to be installed in lengths longer than 1.8 m (6 ft) where secured in accordance with 356.30.
(6) 
Type LFNC-B as a listed manufactured prewired assembly, metric designator 16 through 27 (trade size ½ through 1) conduit.
(7) 
For encasement in concrete where listed for direct burial and installed in compliance with 356.42.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> I recently _'got into it'_ with an AC crew about rx from their inside to outside unit.
> 
> Told the kid installing it that it was not to code
> 
> ...


One more reason I sometimes rather sit at my desk then be in field.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

99cents said:


> I dunno. I only use non-metallic for whips. Not even sure if its an actual rule or a 99cent rule  . I guess I could look it up...



350.12 Uses Not Permitted. LFMC shall not be used as follows:
(1) 
Where subject to physical damage
(2) 
Where any combination of ambient and conductor temperature produces an operating temperature in excess of that for which the material is approved.




356.12 Uses Not Permitted. LFNC shall not be used as follows:
(1) 
Where subject to physical damage
(2) 
Where any combination of ambient and conductor temperatures is in excess of that for which the LFNC is approved
(3) 
In lengths longer than 1.8 m (6 ft), except as permitted by 356.10(5) or where a longer length is approved as essential for a required degree of flexibility
•
(4) 
In any hazardous (classified) location, except as permitted by other articles in this Code


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

meadow said:


> One more reason I sometimes rather sit at my desk then be in field.


I can't stand other trades wiring on my permit , even if it's 100%code Meadow

~CS~


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

I live on the coast where stainless meters start rusting in weeks not years..only time LFMC is used here is for extra physical protection (typically 480v equip) other than that non metallic is the only way to go for longevity as funny as it sounds.


----------

